# How do i build my horses but muscles up?



## Skyseternalangel

As long as he is using those muscles, then just keep going. Any kind of workout needs to be steady and consistent and over time those muscles will develop. Kind of like with how exercising works for us.


----------



## cakemom

And make sure his feed program includes enough protein to build muscle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop

You are only going to have so much to work with. 

Do you have a picture of the horse?


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

Long trotting.......it is the best way to get a horse fit, toned, and a good workout to multiple areas. My performance horses exercise routine is a lot of long trotting and the occasional breezing. I don't really lope them unless I am working drills. 

I have had the best results with getting horses fit and tucked Long Trotting them. I would start out with 5 minutes both ways at first and slowly build it from there. I don't like to push a horse when getting them in shape especially long trotting because they stretch out a lot more so I slowly build up their time to long trotting. 

So if I were you.....I would start Long Trotting and you will be amazed at the muscle start to build.


----------



## rookie

ha! I am in the same boat. My one gelding has no butt or a bad butt. What I have done is increase my horses feed. He was a bit thinner than I would like anyway, not skinny but not quite perfect weight. I figured he could start to throw some of the extra calories into muscle. He is also on turn out 24/7. Since the feed increase he is running around in the pasture a lot more. Which I regard as part of his independent exercise program. I also started to trot him over long distances. We have been going on maybe 1 to 2 mile trots. I am lucky because I have an area I can do long trots without having to turn. I am also becoming aware of how long this process is. It's like putting weight on a horse, you don't really notice a dramatic change. Keep at it, if you have questions it also might be worth it to talk to your vet. They might have a better idea about what feed is appropriate.


----------



## ThursdayNext

My trainer has me trotting my horse over strings of cavaletti for this purpose. She says ideally it's 7 to 9 cavelletti in a row for building up the muscles around the stifle and haunches.


----------



## blue eyed pony

What's built my gelding up best is lots and lots of trot work, through and forward from behind. If you don't know how to do this, get some lessons and LEARN, because it's honestly the best way to build their butt muscles.

I also jump, which has helped, and nearly every ride do a few strides of LIGHT reinback. If you're hauling on the horse's mouth to force it to back up, it's just going to drag itself backwards by the forehand, whereas if you're able to get it really light they have to engage their hindquarter. You can't build those muscles if they're not being used.

I don't HAVE hills in the area so I can't use them, you've got one up on me!


----------



## BarrelRacer95

Ill get a picture of his rump and send it. But i did change his grain a couple of years ago i changed his feed to Essential K and Kalm Ultra and he has been doing Amazing on it.! I used all kinds of different feeds and none built his weight up but this feed finally did.! hes more of a hard keeper. he has good gaskin muscles but no rump at all.! I have been told to trot him to build muscle and i lunge him and do that. But thank you all very much for your tips.!!!


----------



## Black Beauty 94

My horse has had these problems too, it takes awhile and you just need to be patient.

1)Work with walking, trotting and cantering up hills, and walking slowly back down.
2) Ground poles help alot as well, start with one, and slowly work up to three or four, each 4 feet or so apart, is helps them learn to bring up there back legs.
3) Backing up, side passing, leg yields, bending helps loosen them up and makes them more willing. 
4) Small jumps can help, if you know how to jump/training a horse to jump

Hope this helps--good luck, if you need any more help you can message me!


----------



## Kdobbert

Try trotting up hills.. But start in small sections so your horse doesn't tie up. Add more trotting each time..


----------



## horseandme

my horse had the same thing b4 i started him conditioning for barrels. it only took about a week. I long trotted alot instead of walking or running everywhere. I dont have any hills.On my property we have a few mile trail.walk those alot.helps temindously!!But i probly ride 2 or more hours(not all on barrles) and 5 to 6 days a week so that might have contributed.


----------

